# Question about tips



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

im from NyC, and i order food on the weekends.

I always wondered about the tips.

Do you guys get to see the tips when u accept a job or after the job is completed?

I usually tip between $6-$10 but mainly do it by the app.

I did order today and didn’t add a tip because wanted to tip cash and noticed it took longer to come and was just wondering if it was because there was no tip added.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Was it Uber Eats or doordash or Postmates or something else?


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> Was it Uber Eats or doordash or Postmates or something else?


Well tonight was Seamless but i order from all except Uber and wanted to know if the delivery guy knows about the tip.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The only app that let's you know about tips out of the gate is GrubHub. That's why I provide excellent service when doing a GH order.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> The only app that let's you know about tips out of the gate is GrubHub. That's why I provide excellent service when doing a GH order.


Doordash also lets you see the tip before you accept the order as well.


----------



## Delman (Aug 8, 2016)

Skip the dishes also shows the tip up front.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Seamless is GrubHub so maybe the tip is shown with them too. It’s rare that I’ve been tipped cash with a zeroed out GrubHub order.. I got sent so many no tip offers today I couldn’t bring myself to accept one of them. GrubHub can be so shitty like the rest of the apps sometimes. My acceptance rate was 47% by the end of the night. I want out of this line of work mostly because of the no tipping fools that waste my time. It’s depressing. They can’t at least throw down $3 after already paying the delivery fee?? So many $1 and $2 tips lately too.. pathetic.


----------

